# Everything's better with bacon - even bacon



## muralboy (Jun 12, 2016)

Hello once again.  It's been awhile since I've been able to spend time on the forum.  Life's been crazy with work and life - lots of traveling.  I missed you guys (and gals)!

First time bacon.  Used a Cider Mill Brine recipe for the cure.  4 hours cold smoke with apple wood using the Big Kahuna cold smoker.  Then hot smoke at 165 deg using beech until IT reached 152.  

Sliced up the slabs into thick bacon.  Left the 1-2" sections as is and package into smaller chunks - figured these would be perfect for dishes calling for bacon.

If anything, may cut back on brine time - a little salt forward but not overly so.  I will definitely be doing this again. 
 













IMG_4369.jpeg



__ muralboy
__ Jun 12, 2016


















IMG_4378.jpeg



__ muralboy
__ Jun 12, 2016


















IMG_4381.jpeg



__ muralboy
__ Jun 12, 2016


















IMG_4386.jpeg



__ muralboy
__ Jun 12, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 12, 2016)

Looks real good!

Nice & meaty!

Al


----------



## b-one (Jun 12, 2016)

Nice load of bacon!


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 12, 2016)

MB, Nice job !


----------



## joe black (Jun 12, 2016)

That's some awesome looking bacon, man.  I looks really lean.   Thumbs Up


----------



## disco (Jun 18, 2016)

Looks terrific. Nice smoke!

Disco


----------

